

Vocabul Jumble Free for Windows 8 - jai_vasanthan
http://blogs.jkltech.in/2013/07/04/vocabul-jumble-free-for-windows8/

======
jai_vasanthan
Hi Guys,

We have presented our first Mobile/Tablet Game for the community to try and
present their unique insight. We appreciate any honest feedback which can take
our endeavor forward,

Windows 8 - [http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/vocabul-
jumble-f...](http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/vocabul-jumble-
free/81827e1a-7192-4120-a9f5-556b84412d34)

Android -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jkl.games....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jkl.games.vocabul.jumble)

Thanks in advance, Jay

